
ESLint hits 3.0 - adambrod
https://github.com/eslint/eslint/blob/master/CHANGELOG.md
======
adambrod
Just found the blog post... a little easier to consume:

[http://eslint.org/blog/2016/07/eslint-v3.0.0-released](http://eslint.org/blog/2016/07/eslint-v3.0.0-released)

